# Well, Well, Well ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Guess which two pigeons have become an item? Give up?

I was shocked to see FanFan grooming Traveler yesterday and have been watching them several times a day to see if it was just a fluke .. I think the old guy has fallen for FanFan and she for him  Wherever she is, he is right there next to her. Though FanFan is no spring chicken, this is certainly a May/December relationship.  

She was so forlorn when Castor died, and I am happy for the two of them if they are happy as a couple.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

Well..that certainly seems to be some good news, that Fan Fan has found some comfort with this elderly gent. Hopefully it is mutual, and it is for real. Congratulations on the happy couple then.

Talk about May- December romances, my geriatric bird, Arnold has recently found love again, with my youngster, Charly (my Easter oops baby). That is more like January- December, though.

He build her a huge nest and she was on it with her first egg, then she grunted at me, when I exchanged her egg for a dummy egg. She sounds just like her grandma when she grunts, like a duck. "quack, quack"


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I'm really happy these two have paired up. I was so sad for FanFan when the beautiful Castor died. I'm sure if anything develops from Traveler and FanFan that you would let them raise the baby. What a wonderful event that would be.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> Talk about May- December romances, my geriatric bird, Arnold has recently found love again, with my youngster, Charly (my Easter oops baby). That is more like January- December, though.
> 
> He build her a huge nest and she was on it with her first egg, then she grunted at me, when I exchanged her egg for a dummy egg. She sounds just like her grandma when she grunts, like a duck. "quack, quack"


That's great, Treesa! I hope they will stay a happy couple!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, I'm really happy these two have paired up. I was so sad for FanFan when the beautiful Castor died. I'm sure if anything develops from Traveler and FanFan that you would let them raise the baby. What a wonderful event that would be.


Well, I'm pretty sure FanFan is still ready, willing, and able .. I'm not at all sure about Traveler .. he's probably quite ready and willing .. just might not be so able anymore.  I guess we shall see. For sure, if anything results from their pairing, I will be thrilled to let them have the babies.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> That's great, Treesa! I hope they will stay a happy couple!
> Terry


Thanks Terry.

I wish FanFan and Traveler a long and happy life together also.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Awww! How sweet!  On the same note, I just noticed yesterday that Leonardo (whose mate Priscilla passed away a few months ago) was romancing Sophie (the pij in my avatar). Leonardo's quite the ladies' man, and will hit on anything with feathers (including the chicken), but he seemed to really be getting a big response from Sophie.  She is so cute and U-shaped and he is a big fat "meat" pigeon (so they told me at the shelter, he came from the live animal meat market ). They're a very interesting couple.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

maryjane said:


> They're a very interesting couple.


Well, I hope it works out for them, MJ .. seems we have quite a few "interesting" couples here  

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Give the Newly Weds my congradulations. Who says ol men can't dance?

Feather


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How wonderful. I am especially happy for the poor geriatric pijies. They deserve all the happiness.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry, it's so good to hear such heartwarming news....best wishes to the new couple!

Linda


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


How sweet!


Please hand them a 'twig' from me!


You know, those Tee-Vee 'Soap Operas' have nothing on Pigeons...

"All our Pigeons" of course is 'THE' far-and-away front-runner, always...it runs 24/7, and, no 'commercials'..!

Lol...

And true!


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

What a great story Terry.  
Wishing the best for FanFan & Traveler.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YAHOO on the GREAT couplings!! They ALL sound TERRIFIC!!

Terry, I bet FanFan gives Traveler "new" life!    

And I'm the LAST one to use the term old! Have NO idea what that word MEANS!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, everyone! I'll keep you posted on FanFan and Traveler. Truly, it was just such a shock to see him next to her and her gently grooming his head and neck. Traveler has always been such a loner and so intent on ruling the roost that I never expected him to find a girl. I hoped for years that he would take up with Stinky but he never even gave her a glance nor any of the other girly birds he has been around. Even with FanFan, they have lived in the same family group for a number of years, and there was no sign of him being interested in her or vice versa. I guess Castor probably had a good bit to do with that, and then when FanFan became a widow, the time must just have been right.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOL! Always the "loners" and "shy" ones who do the unexpected, Terry!!

Personally, I am DELIGHTED, but not surprised!  

Sometimes, all it takes is time and the "right" one...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What an interesting development. That would be wonderful if things continue with Traveler and Fanfan!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

Pigeons amaze me.

I always think there has to be "chemistry". Upon observing my hens, if they don't fall in-love with us first, it is the hen that actually decides if she wants to accept the overtures of a male pigeon. She will either ignore the advances or reciprocate.

I NEVER thought Arnold was going to find love again, as my single hens have not paid any attention to his flirtations. When I saw Charly in his cubby I was shocked. She accepted his flirations, and not the others (of which some already have mates). Arnold has a nice roomy cubby, which may have also helped her decide.

Hamilton and Skye (father & son) BOTH have mates, but have always had my white hens follow them and try to flirt with them. These were single females who were introduced to the coop. I could not believe how aggressive these hens were with both of them, to the point where they would try to preen them after bath time, and follow them everywhere. They would shamefully even enter their cubbies and flirt with them, upon which their mates would go after them.

Anyway, I found a home for the one who loved Skye, (she never would accept my single males) she is now is happy as a lark, as she has a mate now. The other gal, Snow White (who has loved Hamilton for years, unrelentlessly aggressive), has finally accepted the advances of Thomas (Reti's rehab, White King) I am happy she finally has a mate, even though he is so overbearing. She made the decision, I'm sure because Hamilton was absent from the coop for some time, due to a wing injury.

Yes, it is a regular soap opera, and there is definitely something in the air with these "May-December" romances.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

*What About the Wedding?*

I NOW pronounce, *Traveler*and *FanFan*, Pigeon Husband and Wife! 

May you remain together forever and share your happiness and sorrow. And may the new Year bring even more happiness.! 

-Sonu and Monu

And P.S:
You may *Now* *KISS* the bride!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've heard some of you say that a certain cock or hen would not accept a mate. Up until just a month ago.......I didn't believe it. I've never put a pair together that didn't eventually settle down and "fall in love". Well, we had a specific cock and hen we wanted to mate together this year. They were put in an individual pen together. For three day the HEN chased and bullied this poor cock bird until I had to pull him out. She was on the verge of giving him a heart attack. I kept thinking they would settle down, but they didn't. So I separated them for about 4 days and then put them back together again. SHE started in on him just where she left off. This went on for two days. She absolutely, for some unknown reason did not like him. After trying this twice I decided to just pull him and give her another mate. I chose an older cock to pair her with, threw him in the pen and in about 15 minutes, they were cuddled together in the bowl, kissing and preening like they had been together always...........Maybe it was the age of the first cock, as he is a 2006 bird. The mate she decided she likes is a 2003 bird. She's a 2004. The young cock is now mated to another 2006 hen and everyone is happy now. I've had pairs that didn't get along at first but by the time they had been together 24 hours, they decided to be a couple. This was the first for me.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Renee,

That sounds like a strong willed/dominent type hen. What fun that must have been!  

Hens DO have their own likes and disikes, and will either seal the deal, or it is a NO go.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Gee, Renee, I can COMPLETELY understand! Poor hen was probably going nuts trying to TELL you that she was NOT interested! ROFL Poor guy had to take the brunt of the abuse until the message was received... 

Personally, I know the feeling: "nice" (well, usually) guy, BUT, no "chemistry!"  

Don't know why humans are surprised when birds and animals don't always get along. You have just been VERY lucky to have such great chemistry between your birds...UNTIL this exception. Wonder if there will be more???

Glad all's well that ended well! Thanks for the update!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you Hamza! Traveler and FanFan appreciate your good wishes! If there is to be a formal ceremony, it will be a simple and private one. Somewhere on Pigeon-Talk there should be some links to pictures of Mary's (maryco) pigeons getting hitched. I think Pearl and Dotty are the names of the birds.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Thank you Hamza! Traveler and FanFan appreciate your good wishes! If there is to be a formal ceremony, it will be a simple and private one. Somewhere on Pigeon-Talk there should be some links to pictures of Mary's (maryco) pigeons getting hitched. I think Pearl and Dotty are the names of the birds.
> 
> Terry


If there IS a "formal" ceremony, I will be HAPPY to throw bird seed after the nuptials!  

I'm sure all the members are invited...fortunately, you won't have to worry about guests in _actuality_...we'll be participants here on site...


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks, everyone! I'll keep you posted on FanFan and Traveler. Truly, it was just such a shock to see him next to her and her gently grooming his head and neck. Traveler has always been such a loner and so intent on ruling the roost that I never expected him to find a girl. I hoped for years that he would take up with Stinky but he never even gave her a glance nor any of the other girly birds he has been around. Even with FanFan, they have lived in the same family group for a number of years, and there was no sign of him being interested in her or vice versa. I guess Castor probably had a good bit to do with that, and then when FanFan became a widow, the time must just have been right.
> 
> Terry


*Terry,
that's so great that they decided to hook up and give it a go . The timing must have been right and FanFan, so it appears, is the ''right'' one for Traveler.

Beautiful and I, 
send our best and CONGRADULATIONS to the new couple.

-hilly*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Hilly and Beautiful! Traveler and FanFan are still an item today, so I figure this is for real.

Terry


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Terry, it's wonderful to hear about FanFan & Traveler. 
It's exciting & I can't wait to see how their relationship progresses. 
Personally, I hope they have a baby.

Good Luck FanFan & Traveler!

Phyll


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

That is awesome and interesting news about FanFan and Traveler I guess it goes to show us all that you're never too old for romance and love Traveler deserves to have a mate now, especially just after turning 20! 


Great news


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Terry 
I just love a budding romance...
Got any pics of the happy hopefuls, perchance?

Best wishes
Carol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, everyone! No pics yet, but I'll get some today or tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Well, Well, Well .. Indeed ..*

We are "with eggs" .. Traveler and FanFan built a nest and have two eggs that they are devotedly caring for .. I can't even begin to imagine that the eggs will be viable, but you just never know. The eggs "arrived" over the weekend, so it will be a bit before I know if there is really a chance of babies. I'll keep you posted. It is just delightful to see my aged Traveler continuing to court and care for the lovely FanFan and having her reciprocate his loving attention.

I truly will try to get some pics of the happy couple.

Terry


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Sooo cool, Terry!!!
Best wishes
Carol


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful update.

There may still be MORE then just fire in the furnace  , who knows...there maybe grandfids on the way.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think I have spoken too soon  Neither FanFan nor Traveler were on the eggs this morning when I checked and haven't seen either one back on the nest today. I'd say this set of eggs is probably done for at this point. Perhaps they will try again.

Terry


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Poop! Terry,it's still wonderful that FanFan & Traveler found each other. I hope that someday they will have babies.

Phyll


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, I'm hoping they do try again. I don't have a lot of hope that the eggs would be fertile, but I'm sure willing to let them try.

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

You Go Traveler!!!!!!

This is remarkable...Traveler is not going to throw in the towell.
His life is just too great!


----------

